# Texas Chainsaw 3D



## Synn (Sep 6, 2012)

> Texas Chainsaw 3D is an upcoming 2013 3D slasher film directed by John Luessenhop and written by Debra Sullivan and Adam Marcus, with later drafts by Kirsten Elms and Luessenhop. It is the seventh film in The Texas Chainsaw Massacre franchise and is a sequel to the 1974 original film, immediately picking up where it left off.[2][3] Filming began on the summer of July 2011. The film will be released on January 4, 2013.



This better be good!
​


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2012)

The franchise has been shit forever.


----------



## Dominus (Sep 6, 2012)

I hope this is going to be a good movie,but I can't wait for the Paranormal Activity 4 to come out !


----------



## James Bond (Sep 6, 2012)

All hope was lost the second it was called "3D"


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh hey.

A slasher movie that could actually be fun to watch and not some Torture flick trainwreck.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 6, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Oh hey.
> 
> A slasher movie that could actually be fun to watch and not some Torture flick trainwreck.



You trollin ?


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey I happen to like these kinds of movies.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 6, 2012)

For slasher films i sincerelly prefer the Friday the 13th and Nightmare on Elm Street franchises, but both seem to be dead right now. The poster looks cool but i'm sure the film's not going to be anything special, just loud and gory like the last ones from the reboot.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 6, 2012)

I do agree that Friday and Nightmare are better, but due to those reboots...yeah.

This kinda has me excited since it's a sequel. But admittedly The only good flicks in this franchise were Parts 1 and 2. Still this is meant to be a popcorn flick and I will treat it as such.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2012)

Of course it'll be good, it's in 3D!


----------



## Synn (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't understand what's with all the sarcasms about the movie being in 3D...

It's like saying "i'm not going to watch that movie because there's this bitchy actress I hate in it"...

I mean, who gives a fuck about 3D? I'm going for the movie, not for the fancy glasses.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2012)

I wasn't being sarcastic, this is the perfect movie/genre for 3D.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't mind it being in 3D as long as the 3D is flashy. I wish more horror movies- especially the dumb ones- did it more.

With that said, this franchise has always been iffy. The first was great. The second was uneven. The 3rd was above average (at best). the 4th sucked hard. The reboots were mediocre. 

The only horror franchises I respect are Friday the 13th (it knows what it is and delivers what we want pretty consistently) and Hellraiser (it actually became more creative once it went direct-to-video, although the last 2 entries blew). I guess "Saw" was fairly consistent, but that franchise probably should've died after part 3.

The Halloween series sucks. The Nightmare on Elm Street series is uneven. Leprechaun was never good to begin with.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 6, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't the 4th Texas Chainsaw Massacre reveal the cannibal family was connected with the Illuminati? Even the cult of Michael Myers and Jason being a body-jumper and then going into space feels less random than that shit.

Anywhoo, the original is a classic, the remake was decent IMHO, and the second one I feel asleep during (not so much it was bad, but I wasn't really interested in what was going on). Never saw the others (I've heard the remake prequel doesn't even feature the girl at the beginning of the remake, lame).

Not sure I have much confidence in this one assuming this plot teaser is accurate () since it implies 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Leatherface is the only survivor of the cannibal family. I mean, that makes sense, the girl at the end of the original escaped so obviously authorities would be contacted and they'd take the family down but still it wouldn't feel like TCM with Leatherface as the only antagonist.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 6, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The franchise has been shit forever.



The first film is an indisputable classic--while Hopper's original sequel is one of the more underrated horror sequels of its time. That film really has gotten better with age.

Speaking of which, I just _love_ how this new one is being marketed as a "direct sequel to Hopper's original film." Umm, are they just completely overlooking the aforementioned sequel that came out in 1986? If so, that's a really stupid idea, seeing as this one is in no way, shape or form going to live up to Hopper's unique sequel to his original film.

Anyway, I wish I could be more hopeful of this movie--but similar to the problems I touched on the other day with the 'Halloween' series--the studios who fund these films just don't take em' series. I mean really, the best you can do is hire the director of 'Takers'? Then your best option for a lead actress is a dime-a-dozen blue eyed brunette who we've seen in one generic slasher film after another? Yeah, right. Good luck convincing any reasonably intelligent film fan that this is going to be any good.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 6, 2012)

I actually really really like the first one because of it's AMAZING atmosphere, tension, and pacing.  As well as the actual lack of needlessly grotesque violence inserted for shock value like this one no doubt will be full of.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 6, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I actually really really like the first one because of it's AMAZING atmosphere, tension, and pacing.  As well as the actual lack of needlessly grotesque violence inserted for shock value like this one no doubt will be full of.



Right on.

The very first TCM is a classic example of an independent film being a genuine labor of love. I can't wait to watch it during my October challenge next month.


----------



## Jena (Sep 6, 2012)

The poster is terrible.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 6, 2012)

oh I also like the complete lack of any musical score or soundtrack in this film because then the film doesn't decide to fall back on lame cues to "shock" the audience.  That's probably my favorite part about it and I felt that it kept you on your edge the whole time


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 6, 2012)

Parallax said:


> oh I also like the complete lack of any musical score or soundtrack in this film because then the film doesn't decide to fall back on lame cues to "shock" the audience.  That's probably my favorite part about it and I felt that it kept you on your edge the whole time



Dude, this is all that needs to be posted...


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 6, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> The first film is an indisputable classic--while Hopper's original sequel is one of the more underrated horror sequels of its time. That film really has gotten better with age.
> 
> Speaking of which, I just _love_ how this new one is being marketed as a "direct sequel to Hopper's original film." Umm, are they just completely overlooking the aforementioned sequel that came out in 1986? If so, that's a really stupid idea, seeing as this one is in no way, shape or form going to live up to Hopper's unique sequel to his original film.


All the sequels are their own direct follow ups to the first.



> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't the 4th Texas Chainsaw Massacre reveal the cannibal family was connected with the Illuminati?


Yep. It was shit. Only good it did was getting me to make this:



And yes. He really does leave the movie.



> As well as the actual lack of needlessly grotesque violence inserted for shock value like this one no doubt will be full of.


that's bad why


----------



## Jena (Sep 6, 2012)

Parallax said:


> oh I also like the complete lack of any musical score or soundtrack in this film because then the film doesn't decide to fall back on lame cues to "shock" the audience.  That's probably my favorite part about it and I felt that it kept you on your edge the whole time



I predict that this new movie will have a part where a girl wearing a tank top is running away and the music is like "DUH DUH DUH DAH DUAH DUH DUHN" and then she ducks behind a car or a building and the music gradually tapers off. All you can hear is her panicked breathing as she hides from her assailant. Then she peers around the edge of the car or building and he's gone. So she breathes a sigh of relief. But then he appears out of nowhere DUH DUH DUH DAH DUHN


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 6, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> All the sequels are their own direct follow ups to the first.
> 
> Yep. It was shit. Only good it did was getting me to make this:



Obviously.

I think you missed the point of my post, guy. The new TCM film is being marketed as a direct sequel to Hopper's original film, therefore attempting to render his own sequel moot. That's just stupid.

Anyway, as for TCM 4, isn't that the one where Matthew McConaughey runs down that one dude in his tow-truck?


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Obviously.
> 
> I think you missed the point of my post, guy. The new TCM film is being marketed as a direct sequel to Hopper's original film, therefore attempting to render his own sequel moot. That's just stupid.
> 
> Anyway, as for TCM 4, isn't that the one where Matthew McConaughey runs down that one dude in his tow-truck?


Yep.

Also, the other movies were marketed as direct sequels as well. But honestly? No way is this gonna moot the original sequel.


----------



## Synn (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 7, 2012)

Wasn't Hopper's original sequel terrible? Which is why they never continued from there


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 7, 2012)

It wasn't terrible, it just wasn't what people wanted out of it (it was campy and over-the-top). For that reason it bombed and continued to sink Tobe's career.

But it's the only sequel to develop a following of any kind.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 7, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> 1.) Wasn't Hopper's original sequel terrible?
> 
> 2.) Which is why they never continued from there



1.) Only by morons who wanted Hopper to rehash the same formula as his first film. The 1986 sequel is without a doubt one of the most underrated horror sequels of the 80s.

2.) As if parts 3, 4 and whatever else turned out any better? All of the films that followed the original TCM II fucking sucked.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Dude, this is all that needs to be posted...


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I thought the remake with Jessica Biel really sucked.  Stealing those sound effects was pretty much the only thing it got right.



The remake (_and 'Beginning'_) were flat out terrible. I'd watch 'The Next Generation' a million times over before I'd ever watch those other two again.

Anyway, I'm hoping my Bluray for TCM II arrives here on Tuesday.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 8, 2012)

The first reboot was bearable, it obviously doesn't come near the original but it wasn't a bad way to start, the thing with these slasher films is that the first is allways a classic and the audience doesn't allow the filmmakers to go into different directions with the sequels, The Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2 and Halloween III: Season of the Witch are examples of that.

The only franchise that was able to reinvent itself with each film and that had a good result was the Evil Dead Trilogy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 8, 2012)

I haven't watched the original movie series. I wonder if I watch it now will it still seem like a good movie in this day and age.

I'm guessing you people are giving it so much praise because it's more story driven and not just about teenagers being picked off one by one?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 8, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> I haven't watched the original movie series. I wonder if I watch it now will it still seem like a good movie in this day and age.
> 
> I'm guessing you people are giving it so much praise because it's more story driven and not just about teenagers being picked off one by one?



To tell you the truth, in most of the times if you show this generation the original Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Halloween, Friday the 13th, Nightmare on elm street and otherr, and then show them the reboots they will most likelly not find the originals frightening and will prefer the reboots.


----------



## Synn (Sep 13, 2012)

Trailer:


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 13, 2012)

"THIS JANUARY. IT HAPPENED BEFORE. IT'S HAPPENING AGAIN."


----------



## Jena (Sep 14, 2012)

Synn said:


> Trailer:



This looks like a parody trailer. 

Yeah....I don't think I'll be seeing this movie.


----------



## Psychic (Sep 14, 2012)

OOH! Chainsaw Massacre, this is going to be awesome! And in 3D too I love it!!! I can't wait. ^^


----------

